# Canada v New Zealand



## debz12 (Mar 29, 2009)

My husband and I along with our two kids aged 11 and 8 are thinking about a move to Canada. We are originally from the UK having lived in Christchurch NZ for the last 11 years. I just wondered if anyone had any advice as to whether Canada is a better place to live than NZ and why? 
Cheers


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

debz12 said:


> My husband and I along with our two kids aged 11 and 8 are thinking about a move to Canada. We are originally from the UK having lived in Christchurch NZ for the last 11 years. I just wondered if anyone had any advice as to whether Canada is a better place to live than NZ and why?
> Cheers


New Zealand has higher economic freedom than Canada does. In fact my number one choice for a country to live is New Zealand. However, since I am dual USA/Canada citizen I've chosen Canada (which isn't too bad as far as economic freedom goes), but I am keeping one eye on New Zealand. 

Economic Freedom of the World -- Interactive Map

Also:

The Economic Freedom of the World Project


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

debz12 said:


> My husband and I along with our two kids aged 11 and 8 are thinking about a move to Canada. We are originally from the UK having lived in Christchurch NZ for the last 11 years. I just wondered if anyone had any advice as to whether Canada is a better place to live than NZ and why?
> Cheers


Here's a country-by-country breakdown of economic freedom (Annual Report 2008):

http://www.freetheworld.com/2008/EconomicFreedomoftheWorld2008.pdf


----------



## ottou (Mar 7, 2009)

Our decision to move to Canada was influenced by the cost of keeping in touch with extended family, and the proximity-It's easy and inexpensive to fly back to the uk, don't know that the same can be said for New Zealand.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

ottou said:


> .... and the proximity-It's easy and inexpensive to fly back to the uk, don't know that the same can be said for New Zealand.


Just to point out it would depend on whereabouts in Canada you choose to reside. A flight from Vancouver, for instance, would be approximately a 10 hour flight to most areas of the UK.

.


----------



## debz12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oggy said:


> Just to point out it would depend on whereabouts in Canada you choose to reside. A flight from Vancouver, for instance, would be approximately a 10 hour flight to most areas of the UK.
> 
> .


Hi
Yeah we were thinking of Vancouver as we holidayed there a few years ago. Family in the UK is what has got us thinking about the move, at the moment we are lucky to see them every 3 years as it's so expensive to fly to NZ. We made the trip back 4 years ago and the flights alone for the four of us cost NZ$10,000!!! And it's such a long flight time - 28 hrs!! So we thought if we made the move then we would get more visitors and be able to fly back more often. Thanks


----------



## debz12 (Mar 29, 2009)

nmreich said:


> Here's a country-by-country breakdown of economic freedom (Annual Report 2008):
> 
> http://www.freetheworld.com/2008/EconomicFreedomoftheWorld2008.pdf


Thanks for that, looks like it will make interesting reading


----------



## torie68 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi there,
Im looking at a move to Canada from NZ because my 6yr old son is Dyslexic and there is ONE!!!! school in the whole country that is geared up for kids like him. It only has room for 24 students. The education system in NZ is slipping backwards really fast, along with medical. So consider that, and if by any chance you know of schools in Canada that are geared up for Dyslexics please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## cgw1123 (Apr 8, 2009)

torie68- I have been very pleased with the education systems here as well.


----------



## NZ4me (Jul 5, 2010)

debz12 said:


> My husband and I along with our two kids aged 11 and 8 are thinking about a move to Canada. We are originally from the UK having lived in Christchurch NZ for the last 11 years. I just wondered if anyone had any advice as to whether Canada is a better place to live than NZ and why?
> Cheers


Interesting... My wife and I along with one child are looking into going to CHCH... Maybe we can do a house swap! 
We live in Vancouver and certainly enjoy a great lifestyle - I think most people enjoy it here. Very multicultural, lots to do both indoors and out, plus some of the most spectacular scenery surrounding a city that I've seen.

Let me know if I can answer any questions...


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

torie68 said:


> Hi there,
> Im looking at a move to Canada from NZ because my 6yr old son is Dyslexic and there is ONE!!!! school in the whole country that is geared up for kids like him. It only has room for 24 students. The education system in NZ is slipping backwards really fast, along with medical. So consider that, and if by any chance you know of schools in Canada that are geared up for Dyslexics please let me know.
> Thanks


Where are you looking to move? I can only speak for Ontario, i.e., the GTA. There is a good school in Mississauga called Team. It's a branch of Mentor school, and is excellent for kids with dyslexia, ADHD, etc. Star Academy is also in Mississauga and has a good rep.

Sorry I can't help with schools in the rest of the country, but I am sure that if you live in any major centre, you will find schools that will be suitable. Unfortunately, they tend to be private so will cost you $$$

The public schools in Ontario have a budget for a teaching assistant for kids with LD's, however, it is usually only a couple of hours a day individual time for the kid (I think - it may have changed though).

Unfortunately, schools everywhere don't seem to be equipped well enough to handle kids with LD's, thanks to the provincial governments and their continual cutbacks (oh, don't get me started! ) but I am hopeful that this will gradually change


----------



## swnz (Aug 16, 2010)

Oggy said:


> Just to point out it would depend on whereabouts in Canada you choose to reside. A flight from Vancouver, for instance, would be approximately a 10 hour flight to most areas of the UK.
> 
> .


And a direct flight from AKL (in NZ) to YVR is around 13 Hours. 

While it's a long way back to the UK, there are some very interesting places for stop-overs!


----------



## Berni123 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Torie, read your post re lack of dyslexic schools in New Zealand. What is the name of the only school in NZ that is dyslexia specific, with 24 kids? We have a dyslexic 9yo son and we are exploring his educational options. 

Have you decided on a school in Canada yet? Let me know if you come across any great dyslexic-specific schools in your search - I'd really appreciate hearing about them. 

Many thanks, Berni


----------

